# How close is my pygmy to kidding?



## Dani (Oct 21, 2017)

Hello,
We are new to goats, just got 5 total about a month ago. Mamba is a pygmy, possibly pygmy mix. I'm trying to figure out how close she is to kidding. We got her about a month ago, and people we got her from only had her about a month and a half; she and 3 others came with their new farm. We bought all 4 - Mamba, the pregnant one, a young female, a wether, and a buck. They were never separated at the farm, so we have no idea when she was bred. 
I have been doing a lot of research. From what I've found, it seems like she may be pretty close. I attached a picture of her from last week and a picture of her back end from today. I don't have much for comparison since I haven't had her very long. I would greatly appreciate any thoughts/opinions about how close she may be to kidding. Thank you.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Looks like she still has a good bit of filling to do. Has her udder always been that size, or has it gotten bigger since you got her?


----------



## Dani (Oct 21, 2017)

Her udder has gotten quite a bit bigger since we got her, mostly over the last week.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

I'm guessing she has a couple weeks to go then. But it can really vary with the doe.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree you never know. 

You will all of a sudden see her udder become super tight, that is when she is really close. 

Looks like she has lice by scratching in that photo.


----------



## Dani (Oct 21, 2017)

Thank you both.
Lice? I haven't seen anything crawling on her. How can I get rid of lice on goats?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Ultraboss pouron I was told by my vet is safe for preggo's.
Tractor supply has it. 1.5 cc's per 50 lbs along the back top line. Read instructions.

She is itching so she might have lice.


----------



## Dani (Oct 21, 2017)

Thank you so much for mentioning that. I checked her, and she has them. I will treat all of my goats asap.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Your welcome. 

Yeah, I asked the vet because I had a few 21 day bred does ect. So they said yes to Ultraboss at that stage.


----------



## Dani (Oct 21, 2017)

Thank you so much.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

You bet.


----------



## Dani (Oct 21, 2017)

Mamba had her baby yesterday while we were gone. They were both fine, and we separated them from the other goats. She kept having contractions and stuff for a few hours and seemed very uncomfortable. I went in, using gloves and iodine and had to add dish soap to check to see if there was another kid, but there wasn't another one. She stopped having contractions shortly after, but there was still a lot of swelling around the vulva and a little bleeding. The emergency vets were all out on calls, so none could come out, but my boyfriend was eventually able to talk to one briefly, and he said it sounded like everything was in the clear. Mamba's vulva looks a little better; Some of the puffiness has gone down. 
However, from what I've researched, she should have antibiotics since we went in. I still can't reach a vet, and I don' know what to get for her. Any suggestions?


----------



## Dani (Oct 21, 2017)




----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute! I wouldn't worry about antibiotics.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree.

SO cute.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

You can put Preperation H (hemorrhoid) ointment on the external swollen areas. That helps with the swelling from the birthing.

Cute baby! 

They do have contractions to help the uterus start shrinking and to wring out all the extra blood in the lining. She will bleed on and off for up to 6 weeks. You'll notice when the kid nurses or you milk her, she may have more of a discharge. It's a hormone thing.


----------



## Dani (Oct 21, 2017)

Thank you all for your help!!  I'm so excited, and reading through posts on this forum has been extremely helpful for me; I really appreciate all of the information available on here.


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

Adorable


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

So stinkin' cute! Buckling or doeling?


----------



## Dani (Oct 21, 2017)

He's a buckling; I fell in love as soon as I saw him. I have no idea what all he's mixed with. Mom looks to be mostly pygmy, and the buck that was with her looks to be oberhasli. We got those 2, another younger female, and a wether male that were all together, but we don't have much information on their past, so I don't know if they had other bucks at the time she was bred.


----------

